# k&n filters.



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Jaycruze said:


> I got myself a drop in filter today, I wanted to get one of those AEM cotton filters but i wasn't able to find one easily attainable in Toronto.
> 
> So I said screw it and ordered a K&N oiled filter.
> 
> ...


K&N is well known for their filters. That being said, I wouldn't be too concerned about their drop in, they don't over-oil them.

Have you thought about their short ram system?

Sent from my ADR6400L using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Jaycruze said:


> I got myself a drop in filter today, I wanted to get one of those AEM cotton filters but i wasn't able to find one easily attainable in Toronto.
> 
> So I said screw it and ordered a K&N oiled filter.
> 
> ...


You have the 1.8 LS correct? I have the same and I have the AEM filter in mine(no oil involved). The AEM dry flow air filter is available via ordering from AEM's website. THere is also a post from coats that has a link to the website. You can order it from oreillyauto. Best to order via AEM and cheaper @$40 USD.http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/35-1-8l/6098-aem-dryflow-panel-filter.html


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

call me blind but i dont see any option to ship to Canada on either of those sites =(. I wasnt able to find any site that ships AEM filters to Canada.


it's too late now I already got the K&N anyway lol... maybe i shoulda asked on here before about AEM in Canada... oh well.




Patman said:


> You have the 1.8 LS correct? I have the same and I have the AEM filter in mine(no oil involved). The AEM dry flow air filter is available via ordering from AEM's website. THere is also a post from coats that has a link to the website. You can order it from oreillyauto. Best to order via AEM and cheaper @$40 USD.http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/35-1-8l/6098-aem-dryflow-panel-filter.html


----------

